# Ufo ST: Wie hättet Ihr's denn gern?



## Falco Mille (25. Juli 2005)

Es muss nicht länger dementiert oder lamentiert werden: Zur Eurobike kommen wir mit einem neuen Modell raus, dem Ufo ST. Das Bass TFR wird ab 2006 nicht mehr neu aufgelegt. Wir sind zur Zeit noch im Prototypenstadium. Einige Eckdaten stehen schon fest, andere Punkte sind noch offen. Wir hoffen auf Eure Anregungen und Eure Ideen, um diese dann mit in das Modell einfließen zu lassen. 

Technik: Eingelenker, direkte Dämpferanlenkung, neue Lagertechnik, bis 180 mm Federweg
Einsatzbereich: Bikepark, Freeride, Local DH, Trails, moderate Touren

Wir würden von Euch gern folgendes wissen:

1: Welchen Steuerrohrstandard sollte der Rahmen haben? 1 1/8 oder 1.5
(für 1.5 würden wir Reducer anbieten, wenn eine 1 1/8 Gabel gefahren werden soll)

2: Sollte der Rahmen voll Umwerfer-kompatibel sein?

3: Sollten sinnvolle Features wie ICMS oder eine 12x135 mm Steckachse incl. Nabe gegen einen etwas höheren Grundpreis bereits Standard sein oder nur gegen die regulären Aufpreise erhältlich sein?

4: Sollte der Rahmen für 200 mm Gabeln ausgelegt sein, (massivere Bauweise) oder reichen Euch 170 mm?

5: Wir überlegen, zu unserem 10-jährigen Jubiläum eine Sonderedition aufzulegen. Wir können dieses Sondermodell günstiger anbieten, wenn wir uns auf eine Uni-Farbe beschränken. Welche Farbe sollte das sein? Wenn es mehrere Vorschläge gibt, machen wir noch eine Abstimmung mit der IBC Umfrage Option.

6: Haben wir etwas vergessen?

Wir hoffen auf rege Beteiligung, und es wäre wirklich toll, wenn sich hier schwerpunktmäßig diejenigen zu Wort melden, die sich für ein solches Modell interessieren und sich die anderen im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten zurückhalten. (ich weiß, ist schwer   )

Grüße, Falco


----------



## ewoq (25. Juli 2005)

1. 1 1/8
2. nö wozu
3. icms standard und steckachse gegen aufpreis
4. 170mm
5. rot natürlich
6. nein

und ja, ich interessiere mich wirklich für diese model


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (25. Juli 2005)

interessiere mich auch dafür 
Farbe auf jeden Fall kaminrot  ,
und robuster bzw. für 200mm würde ich auch gut finden.


----------



## RedSKull (25. Juli 2005)

1. OnePointFive
2. JA, Umwerferkompatibel!
3. ICMS und Steckachse gegen Aufpreis.
4. Wenn ihrs auf die Bauhöhe einer aktuellen 170mm Marzocchi auslegt reichts.  
5. Egal, nur nicht RAL2004 reinorange, ich möchte auch weiterhin aus der Menge hervorstechen.
Wie wärs mit Weiß (Glitter) Glänzend und schwarze Decals?
6. Gibt es eine kostengünstige Möglichkeit eine Lenkwinkelverstellung zu integrieren, z.B. um +- 1,5°, damit man je nach Gabellänge oder Einsatzzweck eine passende Einstellung findet.

Edit: Tretlagerüberhöhung von nicht mehr als 30mm.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (25. Juli 2005)

hauptsache kettenstrebe nicht zu lang! also max 425 mm.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (25. Juli 2005)

1. 1 1/8 natürlich 1.5 is a hässlich und b unnütz => Meine Meinung  
2. Ja wenn es keine unschönen Hilfen wie dieses Frästeil beim 04er Helius ST benötigt. 
3. Ja beides gengen höheren Grundpreis 
4. Für 170mm da das Heck ja "nur" 180mm haben wird. 
5. Karminrot logischweise    =>  @ machero nicht Kaminrot   
6. Ja eine Rohloff option wäre doch noch was oder ?


----------



## O.leg (25. Juli 2005)

1. 1 1/8 
2. wenn nicht zu hässlich 
3. Gegen Aufpreis ,dann ist alles frei wählbar
4. Bei "nur" 180 hinten reicht das gleiche vorn
5. Karminrot oder Mattschwarz
6. Bremsmomentabstützung würde Sinn machen und Gewicht bis 4 kg.


----------



## The Passenger (25. Juli 2005)

Ich hätt's gern billig.

1. 1 1/8
2. 200 mm sollten zugelassen sein
3. Steckachse gegen Aufpreis
4. Es sollte klein und verspielt sein..sowas fehlt irgendwie noch in der Nicolai-Palette..
5. Speziallackierungen (rot-weiß à la Rocky Mountains oder Alutech Teamlackierungen für wenig Geld wären klasse


----------



## Korbinator (25. Juli 2005)

Hi,

here are the votes of the hessian republic:

1.: 1.5", abwärts geht immer, bei 1 1/8" müssten sich viele (ich auch) ggf. ´ne neue Gabel kaufen

2.: Ja, auch wenn ich´s nicht bräuchte, rein der Demokratie wegen

3.: ICMS ja, hinten am liebsten Maxle rear nebst Nabe

4.: 170mm reichen

5.: Matsch-warz   

6.: Rohloff-Ausfallenden nebst -Kabelführung am Unterrohr und der Kettenstrebe. Wenn möglich wie oben erwähnt in Kombination mit Rear Maxle.

Freue mich auf die Hausmesse und die Bodensee-Messe!


----------



## frankhelius (25. Juli 2005)

also, 1,5 zoll is nich schlecht, kann man ja reduzieren!!
170 mm sollten echt reichen, is ja kein echter downhiller
rohloff option wäre echt geil,
klar mit umwerfer, die amis fahren im gegensatz zu uns mit sowas auch
bergauf, solltet mal die amerikanische mountain bike action lesen!!
farbe: ganz böse schwarz mit glitter decals


----------



## Falco Mille (26. Juli 2005)

Vielen Dank für die tolle Beteiligung. Nur noch ein Detail: Wenn wir Features wie ICMS und Steckachse in der Serie anbieten, dann ist das in der Produktion deutlich günstiger. Der Grundpreis wäre also nur leicht höher. Wir haben überlegt, eine OEM Steckachsnabe mitzuliefern, ohne groß daran zu verdienen. Es geht uns beim Ufo ST auch darum, jungen Fahrern den Einstieg in den DH-Sport mit zu erleichtern.  Gerade bei einer Schwinge mit nach vorn verlagertem Drehpunkt wäre eine Steckachsnabe ein sinnvolles Feature. Die 2006er Steckachs-RADOs werden auf alle Fälle MAXLE kompatibel sein. 

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race-dog (26. Juli 2005)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> 1: Welchen Steuerrohrstandard sollte der Rahmen haben? 1 1/8 oder 1.5
> (für 1.5 würden wir Reducer anbieten, wenn eine 1 1/8 Gabel gefahren werden soll)
> 
> 2: Sollte der Rahmen voll Umwerfer-kompatibel sein?
> ...



Ich fahr selber ein Ufo und möchte daher meine Kritik anbringen.

1.) ein 1.5 Zoll wurde die Wahl der Gabel sehr erweitern

2.) Umwerfer fahr ich selber, denn es erweitert denn Einsatzbereich (ob Berg hoch, liechter tretten oder runter mit noch mehr Speed)

3.) gegen Aufpreis, da die Mehrkosten sich auch im Kauf der Laufräder             niederschlagen

4.) 170mm sollten reichen ( da kann ich ja gleich nen M-Pire fahren)

5.) Edele Pferde sind schwarz oder weiß

6.) verstellbarer Federweg um die Geometrie nicht zugefährden, bei Einbau verschiedener Gabelhöhen ( 150, 170mm).


----------



## Bergaufbremser (26. Juli 2005)

@frankhelius 

1.5 kann reduziert werden, ist aber eine Schwachstelle mehr und noch mehr Gewicht. ganz nebenbei gibt es so gut wie keinen richtig guten Steuersatz für 1.5. Und die Manitou Gabeln mit 1.5 und viel Federweg waren ja in lezter Zeit alles andere als gut. 


@ Falco 

Wäre es nicht möglich den Rahmen mit 1 1/8 und 1.5 an zu bieten ? ALso wählbar bei der Bestellung. 

ISCG muss rann ! Denn sonst ist es fast unmöglich einen Umwerfer mit einer unteren Fürhungsrolle zu kombinieren wenn man 3 - Fach fahren möchte. 
Steckachse ist bei einem Eingelenker mit 180 mm wirklich wichtig. Die Naben sind ja nicht sooo viel teurer. Eine OEM Nabe wäre eine Super Lösung.


----------



## Falco Mille (26. Juli 2005)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:
			
		

> @frankhelius
> 
> 1.5 kann reduziert werden, ist aber eine Schwachstelle mehr und noch mehr Gewicht. ganz nebenbei gibt es so gut wie keinen richtig guten Steuersatz für 1.5. Und die Manitou Gabeln mit 1.5 und viel Federweg waren ja in lezter Zeit alles andere als gut.
> 
> ...



Um den Rahmen preislich attraktiv machen zu können, ist es für uns wichtig, in der Produktion möglichst keine oder nur wenig Variationsmöglichkeiten zu haben. Wenn wir 1.5 und 1 1/8 anbieten, müssten wir Ober- und Unterrohr je nach Wahl unterschiedlich zuschneiden. In der Fertigung bedeutet das einen erhöhten Aufwand und damit mehr Kosten. Daher unsere Idee, möglichst viele Extras anzubieten, aber ohne Wahl-Option. Es ist z.B. auch denkbar, eine Jubiläumsedition mit Steuersatz und Gabel anzubieten. Auch hier wäre nur dann ein Top Preis möglich, wenn wir uns auf eine Gabel festlegen würden.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## ekim (26. Juli 2005)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Um den Rahmen preislich attraktiv machen zu können, ist es für uns wichtig, in der Produktion möglichst keine oder nur wenig Variationsmöglichkeiten zu haben. Wenn wir 1.5 und 1 1/8 anbieten, müssten wir Ober- und Unterrohr je nach Wahl unterschiedlich zuschneiden. In der Fertigung bedeutet das einen erhöhten Aufwand und damit mehr Kosten. Daher unsere Idee, möglichst viele Extras anzubieten, aber ohne Wahl-Option. Es ist z.B. auch denkbar, eine Jubiläumsedition mit Steuersatz und Gabel anzubieten. Auch hier wäre nur dann ein Top Preis möglich, wenn wir uns auf eine Gabel festlegen würden.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Wenn Ihr Euer Ziel: Junge Fahrer zum DH zu bringen, nicht aus den Augen verlieren wollt, kann es nur so gehen, wie Du oben schreibst: Rahmenkit, Steckachse m. Nabe, Kettenführung, Geometrie einstellbar, Gabel DH tauglich aber nicht der techn. Overkill, v.a. alles preiswert und rel. leicht (guter Luftdämpfer?)

Aber man sollte zumindest diesen Fahrern, die sich eben keinen ganzen Fuhrpark leisten können, die Möglichkeit geben, dass Rad auch noch eher Richtung Allround zu trimmen, sprich: Umwerfer, 1.5 (1 1/8) über Hülsen, günstige (zusätzliche) Steckachsnabe für 2. (leichteren) LRS usw.

Ziel: Ein Rad für alles um Kohle zu sparen

Farbe kann dann auch nur rot sein mit den weissen Decals

Aber ansonsten schon den Gedanken find ich top


----------



## Freeride Benni (26. Juli 2005)

Hiho!! 

Also da ich den Thread jetzt bis hier unten gelesen habe, möchte ich mich dann auch mal zu Wort melden...

Ich finde es erst mal Top das Ihr (Nicolai) nen neuen Rahmen rausbringt.   
Dazu möchte ich sagen: 

1.  1 1/8 reicht eigentlich. 1.5 würde ich nur bei Sondereditionen (z.B. Birthday/Jubiläum etc. anbieten) 
2. Bei 180mm Federweg am Heck sollte der Rahmen schon eine Gabel mit 200mm Federweg zulassen ---> Shiver; 888; Boxxer sind ja die meist gefahrenen Gablen beim DH und diese haben ja alle mehr als 170mm. Eine 66 baut ja auch fast so hoch wie eine 888   
3. Steckachse und ISCG müssen ran. Umwerfer würde ich beim Lokal DH und Freeriden nicht brauchen. Dafür kann man sich mit der richtigen Wahl des Kettenblatts den Umwerfer sparen, wer ihn trotzdem braucht könnte ihn ja am Innenlager befestigen... 
4. Farbe: Karminrot mit weißen Decals   !!!!

So, ich hoffe mal das ich damit nicht ganz so schief liege und vielleicht nen bisschen helfen konnte... 

Freue mich dann schon auf die ersten Fotos...   

MfG der Benni aus Erfurt


----------



## Mudstud (26. Juli 2005)

@ Falco

Wow, ein UFO ST? Da hätte ich eher mit einem aufgebohrten "UFO Park" gerechnet, mit 150mm hinten und für 150er-Gabeln ausgerüstet, um dem Specialized SX saures zu geben. Das wär mein Wunschtraum...

Dennoch meine Gedanken zum UFO ST:

1. Auf jeden Fall OnePointFive, reduzieren geht immer (v.a. wenn Ihr ab Werk eine Lösung bietet), aufspreizen des Steuerrohrs dagegen aus Erfahrung eher schlecht...
2. Umwerfer-Kompatibilität: Wie beim UFO DS (via anschraubbaren Rohrstummel) sollte mE reichen.
3. ICGS auf jeden Fall, wirds nicht benötigt, störts auch nicht. Steckachse hinten lieber nicht: Ist ein Krampf, wenn man einen Platten flicken muss, und zudem in einem Eingelenker-Hinterbau mE  nicht so wichtig.
4. 170mm vorne sollten mE reichen, wer mehr will, kann sich ein Helius ST oder ein Empire ST ziehen (wenns Budget reicht, sonst weiter sparen).
5. Farbe: Was auffälliges wär sicher nicht schlecht, um den Wiederekennungseffekt zu steigern. Für mich bräuchte es aber keine Farbe - elox tuts auch, kommt wegen des Mehrpreises aber kaum in Frage.
6. Bremsmoment-Abstützung wär als Nachrüstoption ein Thema (ein Gewinde am Hauptrahmen, passende Hinterradnabe), schliesslich reden wir hier von einem Longtravel-Eingelenker, und die leiden in der Regel erheblich unter Brake-Jack (versteifende Hinterradfederung bei gezogener Hinterrad-Bremse, vor allem bei deftigen Bremswellen, wie es sie auf permanenten Strecken in Bikeparks fast zwangsläufig gibt, ein echtes Problem).

So viel von mir, freu mich auf die Eurobike - und v.a. auf die Schalthebel fürs G-Boxx-System.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fränky G. (26. Juli 2005)

1: 1.5, denn reduzieren geht immer. Die Entwicklung bei Manitou ist nicht zu verachten.

2: Umwerfer auf jeden Fall, dann ist das Bike Allround tauglich (Freeriden etc.)

3: ICMS sollte inkl. Steckachse Standard sein. Den etwas höheren Grundpreis kann man dabei in Kauf nehmen finde ich. Die Preis/Leistung zählt ! Super, dass ihr MAXLE-Kompatibel werdet. Sehr sinnvoll !

4: Für lokal-DH, Freeriden und Allround reichen in meinen Augen 170mm. Weniger ist da mehr.

5: Die Farbe, oje. Wenn's um den Preis geht, karo einfach und schick. Da kommt ihr wohl um eine UNI-Lackierung nicht rum. Vorschlag, rot oder knall gelb. (siehe Joscha @ Saalbach mit seinem UFO) Elox fällt raus wegen Aufpreis.

6: Zu: Haben wir etwas vergessen?

Ich finde die Idee super, einen Rahmen rauszubringen, um den Einstieg in den DH-Sport zu erleichtern. Da macht es in meinen Augen mehr Sinn, viel Extras inklusive rein zu packen, um dafür einen Allround-Rahmen zu bekommen, mit dem ich auch wirklich einen großen Einsatzbereich abdecken kann. Mir ist der größt möglich Einsatzzweck des Bikes sehr wichtig beim Kauf. 
Da nehme ich auch gerne einen etwas höheren Kaufpreis bei der Preis/Leistung hin !!!

Ride on,


----------



## RedSKull (26. Juli 2005)

Wenn ich so lese was Falco geschrieben hat, stelle ich mir einen simplen kostengünstigen Downhiller ohne viele Gimmicks vor, 1 1/8", Steckachse und ausgelegt für Gabeln wie eine 200mm Boxxer, 06er Marzocchi 888, oder ähnliches.
Wenn ich als 90% Freerider, 10% Downhiller dann weiterdenke und sehe, wie dieses Bike deutlich flexibler wird, mit wenigen Änderungen wie 1.5, Umwerferoption und Lenkwinkelverstellung (nicht onthefly oder so, sondern z.B. 3 feste Optionen), wird mir warm ums Herz.


----------



## cmaucksch (28. Juli 2005)

moin,

ihr redet immer drüber, dass der rahmen günstig werden soll, wie viel +/- 100 soll er denn vorraussichtlich kosten.

Ich werde mir wohl nächstes jahr einen neuen rahmen kaufen, da hört sich der ufo st schon ganz gut an, wenn das ding aber keine möglichkeit für einen umwerfer bieten würde, wäre er für mich völlig unintressant.

gruß

Clemens


----------



## nonamenic (28. Juli 2005)

Schließe mich Clemens Meinung an. Umwerfer muss dran. Preislich wäre der Rahmen für mich nur interessant, wenn er zwischen "altem" Ufo und Helius ST liegt. Vernünftigerweise aber eher Richtung Ufo "alt". Sonst kann man hier nicht mehr von kostengünstig sprechen.

Chris


----------



## Gap______Jumper (29. Juli 2005)

Die Geo sollte auf jeden Fall auf die neuen Modelle abgestimmt sein, allerdings auch noch so, dass man eine ´05er 66 mit 170mm fahren kann (Option zur Verstellung des Lenkwinkels wäre da sehr angebracht!)!
1.5 ist auch sehr gut, da man immer reduzieren kann und die Travismodelle durchaus gut laufen könnten!
Umwerfer ja, dauerhaft möglich nein. Ein anschraubbarer U-Turm ist da sehr gut, wie beim Helius ST jedoch mit der gleichen Kettenstrebe bei beiden Optionen!
ICMS und Steckachse muss sein, damit man ohne irgendwelche Adapter Kettenführung fahren kann und da es ein Eingelenker ist ein möglichst steifer Hinterbau realisiert werden kann!
Von der Oberflächenveredelung wäre ich eher für eine Eloxierung, da diese resistenter gegenüber Kratzer ist und einfach edler ausschaut!
Mehr fällt mir grad net ein.

MfG Derk


----------



## gerry (29. Juli 2005)

Gap______Jumper schrieb:
			
		

> Die Geo sollte auf jeden Fall auf die neuen Modelle abgestimmt sein, allerdings auch noch so, dass man eine ´05er 66 mit 170mm fahren kann (Option zur Verstellung des Lenkwinkels wäre da sehr angebracht!)!
> 1.5 ist auch sehr gut, da man immer reduzieren kann und die Travismodelle durchaus gut laufen könnten!
> Umwerfer ja, dauerhaft möglich nein. Ein anschraubbarer U-Turm ist da sehr gut, wie beim Helius ST jedoch mit der gleichen Kettenstrebe bei beiden Optionen!
> ICMS und Steckachse muss sein, damit man ohne irgendwelche Adapter Kettenführung fahren kann und da es ein Eingelenker ist ein möglichst steifer Hinterbau realisiert werden kann!
> ...



Ich schliess mich Derk an, abgesehen davon das es schon auch für 200er Gabeln zugelassen sein sollte, zumal ich im Moment persönlich nur noch Leute kenn mit 200er Gabeln. 

MFG Gerry


----------



## Gap______Jumper (29. Juli 2005)

Meinte auch, dass die Geometrie auf die 200mm Modelle von ´06, aber auch für die 66 mit ihren 595mm Einbauhöhe abgestimmt sein sollte!!! Nicht auf 170mm reduzieren da es anders einfach eine größere Auswahl gäbe! Hatte mich falsch ausgedrückt oder einfach vergessen, das zu schreiben!

MfG Derk


----------



## Falco Mille (29. Juli 2005)

Natürlich werden wir die Geomtrie auf die 2006er Gabeln abstimmen. Habe mit Marzocchi telefoniert: Sowohl die 06er 66 als auch die 888 werden 2006 um ca. 30 mm niedriger. Die 66 bekommt zudem ein eigenes Casting. 
Das heißt: 888: 575 mm, 66: 565 mm, RS Boxxer, Fox 40 und Manitou Travis 180 liegen ebenfalls in diesem Bereich. Eine Boxxer 170 oder eine Travis 150 sind ca 30 mm kürzer, Junior T hat 558 mm. Wenn wir 575 mm als Obergrenze und 540 mm als Untergrenze festlegen könnten wir damit die meisten meisten 06er LT Gabelmodelle abgedecken. Der Lenkwinkel variiert bei 40 mm Gabellängeunterschied um ca. 2°, was dann ja auch dem jeweiligen Einsatzbereich entgegen käme. 

Welche Lenkwinkel fändet Ihr den optimal?

Grüße, Falco


----------



## O.leg (29. Juli 2005)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich werden wir die Geomtrie auf die 2006er Gabeln abstimmen. Habe mit Marzocchi telefoniert: Sowohl die 06er 66 als auch die 888 werden 2006 um ca. 30 mm niedriger. Die 66 bekommt zudem ein eigenes Casting.
> Das heißt: 888: 575 mm, 66: 565 mm, RS Boxxer, Fox 40 und Manitou Travis 180 liegen ebenfalls in diesem Bereich. Eine Boxxer 170 oder eine Travis 150 sind ca 30 mm kürzer, Junior T hat 558 mm. Wenn wir 575 mm als Obergrenze und 540 mm als Untergrenze festlegen könnten wir damit die meisten meisten 06er LT Gabelmodelle abgedecken. Der Lenkwinkel variiert bei 40 mm Gabellängeunterschied um ca. 2°, was dann ja auch dem jeweiligen Einsatzbereich entgegen käme.
> 
> Welche Lenkwinkel fändet Ihr den optimal?
> ...





67 Grad ist schon gut,kann man in beide Richtungen noch variieren!


----------



## Falco Mille (29. Juli 2005)

ialocin schrieb:
			
		

> 67 Grad ist schon gut,kann man in beide Richtungen noch variieren!



Sorry, habe ich mich vielleicht nicht genau ausgedrückt: Eine Lenkwinkelangabe bitte immer gemeinsam mit einer bestimmten Gabellänge machen, sonst kann man damit leider nichts anfangen. Pro 20 mm Gabellänge variiert der Lenkwinkel um ca. 1°

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## O.leg (29. Juli 2005)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, habe ich mich vielleicht nicht genau ausgedrückt: Eine Lenkwinkelangabe bitte immer gemeinsam mit einer bestimmten Gabellänge machen, sonst kann man damit leider nichts anfangen. Pro 20 mm Gabellänge variiert der Lenkwinkel um ca. 1°
> 
> Grüße, Falco




67 Grad bei 565 Einbauhöhe! Sorry!!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (30. Juli 2005)

wo wird der rahmen denn preislich so liegen?? gibts da schon nen groben einkaufswiderstand?


----------



## nosh (30. Juli 2005)

Ich interesiere mich sehr für das rad aus mehreren gründen: 
-erstens entsprechen eure Einsatzzweck angaben exakt dem was ich suche.
-zweitens suche ich im Moment noch ein fully rahmen der variabel ist und mit der manitou   travis 180/203mm harmoniert und nicht zu teuer ist.
-drittens passt mir der Federweg um die 180mm sehr gut(dazu mehr unter Zu 6:).
-viertens ist Nicolai ne top Firma mit stylishen bikes und das auch noch aus Deutschland (und ich wollte schon immer eins)
und natürlich Finde ich es sehr gut das ihr hier nach unserer Meinung fragt. 

Genug geschwafelt hier meine Wunschliste 


Zu 1:  der rahmen sollte auf jeden fall 1.5 Steuerrohrstandard haben. Da es wie schon oft gesagt variabler ist, und wenn  ihr die Reducer dazu auch noch für einen kleinen Aufpreis dazupackt hab ihr wohl die größte potenzielle Käufer schicht angesprochen.

Zu 2:  ich persönlich fahre an meinem fr hardtail keinen Umwerfer sondern vorne nur ein 38 dhblatt womit man noch gut berg hochkommt  aber berg runter auch nicht an die grenzen. Demnach bräuchte ich auch keine Umwerfer Montagemöglichkeit. Aber da gibt es ja noch die Variante mit der Innenlager Klemmung. Im Zweifelsfall wäre ich dann aber auch für eine befestigungs Möglichkeit um das rad variabler zu machen.

Zu 3:  hab ich keine Ahnung von, sollte vielleicht so gemacht werden wie es für den Kunden am sinnvollsten/ billigsten ist .  

Zu 4: sollte aufjeden fall auch für 200mm gabeln ausgelegt sein z.B. für die auch schon angesprochenen travis mit ihren 180/203mm Federweg.

Zu 5: Rot mit weißer Schrift .

Zu 6: ich fände es noch sehr gut wenn der rahmen verstellbaren Federweg hätte. Das macht das rad noch um einiges variabler. Optimal würde ich z.B. die Abstufungen 130mm, 150mm, 180mm oder 150mm, 170mm, 200mm finden, alles sollte mit dem gleichen Dämpfer machbar  und schnell umzustellen sein. So das man die fahrt zum dh trail mit wenig fw antreten kann und oben einfach wieder auf sattes Ansprechverhalten umstellt. 

Außerdem sollte das rad schön wendig sein so das man verwinkelte trails richtig schön heizen  und auf northshore trails gut zirkeln kann. Da könnte man vielleicht mit horizontalen  ausfallenden einen guten Kompromiss finden  um es je nach belieben  kurz und schön wendig oder lang und spurtreu zumachen. Ein kurzes leicht zu bewegendes rad würde auch sicher Anklang bei slopstylefreeriden finden die alle möglichen tricks mit ihren bigbikes machen.

 Außerdem wäre ein kleiner danke schön preisnachlass für alle die hier im threat konstruktive beiträge abgegeben haben eine sehr feine sache.

schönen gruß
bene


----------



## digger235 (30. Juli 2005)

Des hebt etz die Chance das mir doch noch UFO zulegt scho an die 99%.
Bisher war mir der beim UFO zu gering, obwohl ich gerne den kürzeren Radstand hätte. Und is HFR is eh grad in Rep.

1. 1.5 wieso nicht wenns sichs ja reduzieren läßt
2. Umwerfer muß nich sein
3. Steckachse denk ich nicht, aber Kettenführung wünsch ich mir schon
4. Beim UFO müßten 170 doch völlig reichen, ich fahr grad noch Helius FR mit      130 und auf 150 aufrüsten würde mir da ja scho völlig reichen.
5. Des Rot is scho der Hit bei nem SE da schließ ich mich den anderen an

Wenns doch scho da wär..!


----------



## storchO (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo Falco Mille

1. 1 1/8 muss sein, weil sich außerdem auch 1.5 sich nicht durchsetzen wird in Zukunft...
2. Nein, nicht notwendig...
3. Steckachse gegen Aufpreis...
4. 170mm reichen uns, da kommt ne Marzocchi 66 rein, also vorne natürlich...
5. also Nicolai ist ja immer Rot, ich würde mir aber SCHWARZ wünschen, weil man bei rot meistens an andere Komponenten gebunden ist, damit es einfarbirg wird, was ich immer sehr edel finde... 

storchO

PS: ICH BIN GERNE TESTFAHRER FÜR EUCH, MACHE ALLES MIT... um mich zu kontaktieren einfach hier klicken oder einfach [email protected]


----------



## SatanicKing (31. Juli 2005)

1: 1.5, denn reduzieren kann man immer, außerdem hat man dann die freie Gabelwahl

2: Rahmen sollte Umwerfer kompatibel sein, aber nur für Trettlagermontage

3: ICMS solle auf alle Fälle und eine Steckachse bringt doch mehr Steifigkeit, Nabe sollte nur auf Wunsch mitgeliefert werden, so das man die Wahl hat

4: 200mm sollen schon sein

5: Sondermodell sollte schon edel sein, daher eloxieren

6: Rahmen sollte nicht zu schwer werden, max. 4,5kg mit Dämpfer (Stahlfeder) und Pulverbschichtung fände ich sehr nett

eine Verstellung des Lenkwinkels über die Dämpferaufnahme wäre eine nette Sache, damit würde auch die Gabelproblematik etwas entschärft

Federweg am Heck auch verstellbar, z.B. 130, 155 und 180mm

der Drehpunkt sollte etwas DH-lastiger als beim normalen Ufo gewählt werden, etwas höher und auch weiter vorn


----------



## JDEM (31. Juli 2005)

1. bin auch ganz klar für One Point Five, wie schon gesagt wegen Kompatibilität für alle Hersteller und reduzieren stellt auch kein Problem da

2.Umwerfer muss nicht sein, wenn ja dann vll. als E-Type

3.ISCG auf jeden Fall serienmäßig, wie sieht es denn momentan mit ISCG 2 aus?
Steckachse auf jeden Fall serienmäßig

4.200mm mit Verstellmöglichkeiten von 160mm an

5. Farbe fürs Sondermodell sollte schon Nicolai typisch sein auf jeden Fall keine langweiliges schwarz

4.Lenkwinkel um die 66° bei 575mm Einbaulänge

Am besten das Bike auf deutschen Downhilll auslegen von der Geometrie her und bitte kein zu kurzes Oberrohr im Verhältnis zum Sitzrohr

Als Sonderedition mit Dämpfer alá DHX 5.0 und HR Nabe wäre sowas bei vernünftigen Preis schon interessant


----------



## Bergaufbremser (31. Juli 2005)

An alle die sagen 1.5 und reduzieren gehe immer. Ich selber binn ja ein sehr grosser Gegner der Coladosensteuerrohre aus volgenden Gründen. 

1. Es giebt keinen sehr guten Steuersatz a la Chris King.
2. Sieht an 90% aller Rahmen beschissen aus. 
3. Reduzieren bedäutet eine neue Schwachstelle welche ausschlagen kann.
4. Es passt kein Chris King rein
5. Mehr Gewicht besonders wenn reduziert wird
6. 1 1/8" Gabeln welche in einem 1.5 Rohr gefahren werden schauen völlig deplaziert aus 
7. Die Gabelauswahl vergrössert sich nur minim

8. 1.5 wird sich nicht durchsetzen => Meine Meinung welche völlig aus der Luft gegriffen ist. 

Besonders Punkt 2 ist für sehr viel Fahrer ein Grund einen andern Rahmen zu kaufen. Kenne selber genug leute die sich z.B. kein Patriot 7+ gekauft haben da das Steurerrohr 1.5 ist. 
Hin zu kommt das es genug gute Gabeln mit 1 1/8" und Einfachbrücke ( Fox 36, Mz Z1, 66 mit 150 und 170mm, RS Pike) auf dem Markt vorhanden sind. 1.5 hat nur Manitou im Programm und die machen nur wirklich nicht den grossteil des Marktes aus. 
Wenn man auch noch im betracht zieht das der Rahmen für Dh-Einsteiger gedacht ist kommt noch hinzu das ziemilch sicher eine DC gabel verbaut wird und dort gibt es keine mit 1.5 .


----------



## Mr_Schizo (31. Juli 2005)

1.
1.5er ist kompatibler und stabiler und von daher 1.1/8 meiner Meinung nach vorzuziehen

2.
kein Umwerfer oder wenigstens ne filligrane Lösung (ein Kettenblatt reicht eigentlich sowieso)

3.
Sollte schon Standard sein

4.
Noe! vorne nicht mehr Federweg als hinten. 170mm reichen locker aus

5.
schwarz matt passt natuerlich immer waere aber besonders fuer nen jubilaeumsrad ein wenig langweilig
naja wie auch immer...

6.
nicht so eine grobe maschinenbau optik wie die aktuellen Nicolai's (mit lauter durchloecherten alublechen).
schlicht,dezent und back to the roots
dadurch sollten sich die kosten ja auch noch ein wenig reduzieren lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Juli 2005)

Mr_Schizo schrieb:
			
		

> 1.
> 6.
> nicht so eine grobe maschinenbau optik wie die aktuellen Nicolai's (mit lauter durchloecherten alublechen).
> schlicht,dezent und back to the roots
> dadurch sollten sich die kosten ja auch noch ein wenig reduzieren lassen




dann wäre es kein Nicolai mehr...


----------



## Honk A.R. (31. Juli 2005)

1. 1 1/8, ganz klar. 1.5 hat kein stil. wenn sich 1.5 durchsetzen würde vielleicht, aber so nicht, 1.5 ist viel zu fett, sieht blöd aus, gibt keinen c.king und zu wenig gabeln. reduzieren ist möglich, aber kacke.

2. wenns ohne zusätzlichen krimskrams möglich ist, klar, wieo nicht.

3. Unbedingt!!! iscg würd ich gleich standard machen, die achse währe wählbar nicht schlecht.

4. naja, von der stabilität her wärs nicht schlecht, aber von der geometrie reichen 17cm.

5. GANZ KLAR!!! ROT, MIT WEISSEN DECALS UND SCHWARZ ELOXIERTEM HINTERBAU!
oder grau eloxiert (oder wars silber? naja, so wie sie im katalog sind) mit gelaserten logos   

6. n 3D logo im steuerrohr wär geil! oder sonst n special, naja, was nützliches, abgefahrenes, geiles, ihr wisst schon, halt wie n flashenöffner. muss jetzt kein flashenöffner sein, wär langeilig aber etwas in der art.


----------



## Framekiller (31. Juli 2005)

Jepp Jepp ein neues Nicolai......freu......
so genug gefreut.......
zum Thema.......

1.Auf jeden Fall 1 1/8 Steuerrohr!!!!!!!
  Man hat hier ja schon viele Meinungen gehört bezüglich Optik, Gabelwahl oder die alte Frage ob sich 1.5 überhaupt am Markt behauptet bin selber auch kein Freund von 1.5 und will mich desshalb auch garnicht groß darüber auslassen. Der wichtigste Grund gegen 1.5 ist hier eindeutig das im Ufo ST wahrscheinlich überwiegend DC-Gabeln verbaut werden. Jeder der schon mal ne DC innen 1.5 eingebaut hat weiß das das absoluter Mist ist da der Zwischenraum zwischen Standrohr und Steuerrohr je nach Gabel extrem eng werden kann und kaum noch Platz für Schaltzüge und Bremsleitungen bleibt. Gibts eigentlich noch ne andere Gabel in 1.5 als ne Sherman??? 

2. Umwerferkompatibel is immer gut steigert den Einsatzbereich und den Kundenkreis enorm!

3.ISCG sollt Standard sein nicht nur beim Ufo ST Sonder bei all Euren FR und DH Modellen. Steckachse fänd ich persönlich sehr geil, Kunden die den Rahmen mehr auf allround trimmen wollen könnte das allerdings auch abschrecken. Wenn auf jeden Fall ne entsprechende Nabe gleich mitliefern, was allerdings den Preis wieder nach oben treiben würde.

4. 200mm Gabeln sollten schon möglich sein. Massive bauweise mit großem Steuerrohrgusset und langem Unterrohrgusset sollte selbstverständlich sein.

5.Sonderedition hört sich gut an, da es günstig sein soll wär ich für schwarz matt oder weiß glanz das passt immer! Karminrot war ne echt geile Modefarbe aber so langsam is auch gut.

6.Nen Dämpferschlitten zum verstellen der Winkel wär nett wenns nicht zu teuer ist!
Die Zugverlegung wie üblich unterhalb des Oberrohrs aber mit durchgängigen Außenhüllen ist einfach die sauberste Lösung.
Rohloffkompatibel solls natürlich auch sein,kein Frage.

Werd wohl doch zu eurer Hausmesse kommen müssen Ufo St und Argon FR will ich auf jeden Fall aufgebaut und fahrbereit bei euch sehen, sabber, also bis dann haut rein Jungs is nich mehr lang bis zur Eurobike.........schon wieder freu.........doppelfreu..........


----------



## Freeride Benni (1. August 2005)

Meine Meinung bin ich ja schon losgeworden aber dem Framekiller schließe ich mich eindeutig an!!


----------



## Falco Mille (1. August 2005)

Außer Manitou plant ein weiterer großer Gabelhersteller auf 1.5 umzustellen. 
Demnach sieht es doch eher danach aus, als würde sich dieser Standard durchsetzen, zumindest aber verbreiten. 
Durch die Verwendung von Reduzierhülsen ensteht keine zusätzliche Schwachstelle. 
Wer ausschließlich 1/8  ohne Reduzierhülsen fahren will, könnte den Rahmen optional mit einem entsprechenden Steuerrohr ordern. 
Es wäre aber schön, wenn wir hier mehr über das Gesamtkonzept des Bikes diskutiren könnten und nicht eine Glaubensfrage über einen Steuerrohrstandard daraus entsteht.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. August 2005)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Außer Manitou plant ein weiterer großer Gabelhersteller auf 1.5 umzustellen.


Uii, Quelle? Das hört sich ja gut an!   



			
				Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre aber schön, wenn wir hier mehr über das Gesamtkonzept des Bikes diskutiren könnten und nicht eine Glaubensfrage über einen Steuerrohrstandard daraus entsteht.
> 
> Grüße, Falco


Recht hast Du. 

Leider kommt für mich die UFO-Neuauflage etwas zu spät, ich habe mir gerrade vor 2 Monaten eine Wildsau gekauft. Aber das UfoDS war damals ganz klar ein Konkurrent. Damals habe ich mich wegen des zu hohen Preises, dem zu geringeren Federweck am HR und der mir wichtigeren Tourentauglichkeit für die Wildsau entschieden. Die direkte Anlenkung des Dämpfers erscheint mir heute aber besser, als die vielen anfälligen Lager eines 4-Gelenkers. 

Grunsätzlich bin ich für 1.5", da Ästhetik bei einem Downhillhobel eh aus dem "Panzerschrank" kommt. 1.5" verstärkt da nur noch die aggressive Optik. Mir gefällt's. Technisch gibt es da eh nix zu streiten.

Zu Geometrie: Klein und wendig ist sicher immer ein Trumpf vom UfoDS gewesen. Eine Kurvensäge macht einfach mehr Spaß. Aber genügend Federweg sollte bei den wachsenden Ambitionen auf jeden Fall in Reserve sein. Daher vorne gerne 200mm und hinten mehr als das UfoDS. 

Der flache Lenkwinkel meiner Wildsau und das aus dem weit hinten liegenden Sattel resultierende Chopperfeeling waren nur Gewöhnungssache. Als quirlig kann man die Sau nicht bezeichen - eher bocksteif und wenn sie einmal auf Kurs ist, nicht mehr davon abzubringen. Das UfoDS ist da ganz anders.

Wenn ihr auf eine preisorientierte Käuferschicht abzielt, könnt ihr euch Rohlofftaugliche Ausfallenden sparen. Da scheitern die meisten schon an der Anschubfinanzierung.

Umwerfer braucht es nicht unbedingt, wenn man gewillt ist, etwas mehr Schmackes am Berg zu trainieren. Ich komme auch vorne mit einem 42er-Blatt aus - und das bei einer 20kg-Wildsau! Dafür stört mich im Nachinein das Fehlen einer ISCG Aufnahme. Denn die ins Tretlager geklemmte Version hat 
sich bei mir "gesetzt" und sich dann mitgedreht, das Rad blockiert, die KEtte gerissen und mich dabei derbe am Boden zerstört. Solche Sachen sind konstruktionsbedingt und vermeidbar.

sonderedition zum sonderpreis? klar warum nicht. nicolai ist schon teuer genug. rotes eloxal mit chrom-look-schriftzügen. *freu*   

warum schreib ich das hier überhaupt? ich kann mir eh kein ufo leisten?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gap______Jumper (1. August 2005)

Daraus könnte man jetzt schließen, dass RockShox auf 1.5 aufrüstet...
Da sich ja Marzocchi von vornherein dagegen ausgesprochen hatte!

Wieso sollten denn eigentlich so viele TripleCrown fahren, wenn es mit 170mm schonmal zwei Gabeln mit Einfachbrücke gibt? Travis und SixSix. Die sind meist sogar günstiger als die mit mehr Brücken und technisch mindestens genauso gut!
Boxxer hat ja schonmal 178mm oder die neuen halt 203mm Federweg, wenn unter Umständen dann noch jemand auf 1.5 umrüstet heißt das, eine weitere Einfachbrücke mit 170mm (ist jetzt erstmal in den Raum gestellt!)!
Wenn 1.5 stabiler ist, her damit. Die Optik kann nicht alles sein und zur Not gewöhnt man sich mal irgendwann dran!
Persönlich würde ich auch eher zu einer Gabel mit 1 1/8" greifen, allerdings hat man später mehr Auswahlmöglichkeiten wenn man sich doch umentscheidet!

Sonst schöne Farbe bei Jubiläumsedition (white-glitter?), ICMS, Steckachse Standard (auf Wunsch Schnellspanner), Geo wie schon gesagt für 200mm ausgelegt durch Verstellmöglichkeiten des Lenkwinkels!

MfG Derk


----------



## Kettenbeißer (1. August 2005)

Also ich bin zwar überhaupt kein Fan von den "Coladosen" aber 1.5" wäre glaub ich besser. ISCG muss auf jeden Fall hin ebenso wie die Steckachse. Federgabel muss wohl oder übel bis 200 mm sein. ICh glaub das wird ein verdammt cooles Bike und wäre ich net scho gut ausgestattet würd ichs mir glatt überlegen....

Ihr machts des scho dass basst


----------



## kurza (1. August 2005)

Tacho!!!

Also, dann fang ich mal an...

1)  1.5 muss net sein.... 11/8 reichen mir aus...  aber wenn man bei der Betsellung wählen könnte, wäre das echt net schlecht für eine Kaufentscheidung von möglichst vielen potentiellen Kunden

2)Wenn die Möglichkeit bestehen würde, einen UmwerferTurm zu montieren, kann man sich ebenfalls schon bei der Bestellung entscheiden

3)ISCG sollte schon sein....   denn auch mit ISCG Aufnahme kann man standart KTF`s montieren
Steckache wäre gut..... Mitliefern einer entsprechenden Nabe sollte nur auf Kundenwunsch geschehen.

4) Geo sollte schon bis 200mm Gabeln gehn, Hinterbau auch min. bis 180mm...   schön massives Heck... fette Gussets im Rahmen3Eck

5) wie wäre es mal mit einer Farbmischung zwischen Nicolai-Kult & Abgefu**t????         Das KultRot, überzogen mit Silber-Glitter, doppel-Decals m Schwarz-Chrom.....

Und preislich wie schon erwähnt zwischen alt-Ufo und Helius.....

Freu mich ebenfalss scho wie Harry auf Hausmesse...   ich drück euch die Daumen, dass die das Ufo ST bis dahin fertig kriegt....    

Grrreeezzzz   Kurza


----------



## chorge (1. August 2005)

Das Rad ist zwar für mich relativ uniteressant - aber zur Farbgebung mag ich was beitragen. Ich fände retro geil und zwar schwarz/gelb...
Das mit dem anderen Gabelhersteller ist natürlich interessant - bringt beim Neukauf meines Helius FR offene Fragen...


----------



## Honk A.R. (1. August 2005)

Framekiller schrieb:
			
		

> 3.... Kunden die den Rahmen mehr auf allround trimmen wollen könnte das allerdings auch abschrecken. Wenn auf jeden Fall ne entsprechende Nabe gleich mitliefern, was allerdings den Preis wieder nach oben treiben würde.



man könnte es ja wie intense machen, die haben eine 12mm schraubachse die nicht wirklich im hinterbau steckt. wer schnellspanner fahren will, kann die mitgelieferten 1mm hülsen reintun und schon passt ne normale nabe rein.
find ich persöhnlich das beste system und ist extrem einfach einm und aus zu bauen.


----------



## digger235 (2. August 2005)

Wenn ich mal davon ausgehe was ich so hauptsächlich fahre - also dort wo ich wohne, wäre ein Umwerfer doch ganz angenehm. Unsere Trails sind nicht unbedingt nen Katzensprung entfernt, dann noch ständig schieben - ne muß nicht sein. Ich denke das dürfte doch auf viele zutreffen. Wer wohnt neben nen Bikepark?

Die 1 1/8" Geschichten haben mich bisher auch ausgehalten daher reicht mir 1 1/8 voll.

Steckachsen hat ich bisher noch nicht und Probleme ohne auch nicht.
Ohne Kettenführung allerdings schon, aber lassen sich Umwerfer und Kettenführung unter einen Hut bringen?

Howdy
Der Diggä


----------



## Gap______Jumper (2. August 2005)

Es gibt KeFü´s mit denen man einen Umwerfer fahren kann (also wäre ein anschraubbarer Umwerferturm und eine ICMS-Aufnahme sehr gut!)!
Steckachse wäre schon besser, da bei einem Eingelenker sonst der Hinterbau schon sehr steif und eigentlich unnötig schwer konstruiert werden muss, damit der Dämpfer, die Lager sowie die Nabe nicht unnötig seitlich mehr belastet werden als es ohnehin schon passiert. Wohne in Celle also bis auf einen Höhenunterschied von 1,5m auf 30m in unserem Gelände ist hier nicht viel Gefälle! Dennoch fahre ich in beiden Rädern 38t mit Rennradkasette!

Wie man einen Eingelenker steif und dennoch recht leicht im hinteren Bereich bekommt, möchte ich nun von anderen hören! (Vorschlag von Honk A.R. ist schonmal gar nicht so abwägig!)

MfG Derk


----------



## Kettenbeißer (3. August 2005)

Also ich denk Steckachse muss einfach sein... Ich hör sonst heut schon das Gejammere "öööh mein Hinterbau is so wabbelig warum is der nicht steifer, mein Dämpfer geht dadurch leicht kaputt" etc. Beim Gemini gabs ja das Problem auch und da hab ich welche mit Steckachse gesehn wo man den Hinterbau gegens Sattelrohr drücken konnte...


----------



## Gap______Jumper (3. August 2005)

Es sollen sich bei den Geminis ja auch einige Dämpfer verabschiedet haben!

Ein weiterer Vorschlag wäre vielleicht, eine Hinterbauversteifung in Form eines Gelenkes einzubauen, gemeint sind solche wie bei Yeti AS-X und Foes!!! So wäre es dann ein abgestützer Eingelenker! Oder?!?


----------



## Hogger (4. August 2005)

1) ich stimme für 1 1/8 Zoll
2) mir wärs lieber wenn er voll kompatibel mit der mrp minime und anderen system 1 kefü wäre
3) icms fänd ich klasse, steckachse find ich unnötig
4) sollte für 200mm ausgelegt werden
5) baby blau
6) sollte standard einen fox dhx dämpfer 5.0 haben...hab den im heckler und bin begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Intenserider (4. August 2005)

1. 1 1/8" weil 1.5 hässlich ist, ich bei 150mm sowieso jede Gabel mit 1 1/8" bekomme und darüber nur mit Doppelbrücke fahren will.
2. Umwerfer unnötig, denn ich kenne keine Strecke, bei der es sich lohnt, mit einem fast-Downhiller hochzutreten.
3. ICMS ist aus meiner Sicht nicht nötig (ich persönlich bevorzuge die klessische Klemmung unterm Tretlager), aber weil es soviele Leute gibt, die es gerne habn, würde ich es dran machen.
12mm-Steckachse ist wohl sinnvoll wenn kein Umwerfer, weil es dann sowieso ein leichter Downhiller wird.
4. 180mm an der Front reichen, wer unbedingt 200mm fahren will kann das von mir aus machen und sollte dann aber mit einem flachen Lenkwinkel leben können (das Bike wird damit ja eh zu einem Panzer)
5. grau
6. Ich kann den Ruf nach einer schlichten Optik nur bestärken, die aktuellen Nicolais sehen mir zu sehr nach Gusset- und Fräs-Show aus. Wenn mal bei den Frästeilen nicht derart grobe Spuren vom Radiusfräser in den Taschen wären, empfände ich das auch als (zumindest optischen) Fortschritt! Das könnte ja auch mit dem Schruppfräser erledigt werden, auf der Stirnseite vom Fräser spielt das ja keine Rolle. Ich denke, die Leute sind kompetent genug, die Teile trotzdem als Frästeile zu erkennen


----------



## Honk A.R. (5. August 2005)

ihr habt warscheinlich was falsch verstanden. nur weil man steckachse montiert, heisst das nicht dass der dämfer weniger belastet wird.
der hinterbau wird nur hinten verdrehsteifer, und nicht vorne.
wär aber trozdem interessant zu wissen wie sich das mit den kräften verhält, vielleicht greifft ein steckachsenhinterbau den dämpfer mehr an weil er die kräfte direkter mach vorne wieter gibt


----------



## Bersi (5. August 2005)

jungs macht mal halblang, das soll nen einsteigerrahmen werden und kein 2. helius st. das ding soll nach all den wünschen auch noch bezahlbar sein


----------



## Gap______Jumper (6. August 2005)

Wird er doch auch, ist ja ein Eingelenker und kein Helius-like Viergelenker!

Das mit dem Dämpfer stimmt irgendwie auch wieder, müsste man erstmal denken, bevor man etwas niederschreibt!   

Die Kosten sollen ja niedrig gehalten werden, dadurch das jeder Rahmen die gleichen Standardoptionen hat, wie Steckachse, Onepointfive und ICMS!
Wenn jemand Schnellspanner fahren möchte, müsste er halt einen geringen Aufpreis in kauf nehmen (wobei das mit dem gering bei Nicolai leider noch nicht so war....)!   Wird schon nicht allzu teuer!!!

MfG Derk


----------



## RedSKull (6. August 2005)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Der Lenkwinkel variiert bei 40 mm Gabellängeunterschied um ca. 2°, was dann ja auch dem jeweiligen Einsatzbereich entgegen käme.
> 
> Welche Lenkwinkel fändet Ihr den optimal?



Ich finde nur, dass ein Freerider und ein Racer bei gleicher Gabellänge durchaus sehr verschiedene Lenkwinkel bevorzugen können.

Aber um mal einen genauen Wert zu nennen, 65,5° bei 575mm fänd ich gut.

Ich fände einen Preis gut der sich unterhalb des 1,5fachen eines RaceBike Monster DH bewegt. ;-)


----------



## Honk A.R. (6. August 2005)

ich denke ca 67° bei einer gabel mit 17cm fw sollte gut sein.
ich weiss, ist keine genaue angabe, aber das kann man auch mit einer genauen gabellänge nicht sagen.
denn zb. meine dorado baut 533mm hoch bei 170mm federweg (1cm sag ohne fahrer), aber eine 05er 66 wird warscheinlich ca4cm höher bauen.
ich würde sagen der lenkwinkel darf bei der höchsten 17cm gabel (o6er modelle, die 05er 66 zählen nicht. versteht sich oder?) nicht flacher als 66° sein.
ein M3 hat ja mit ner 562mm gabel 66.5° und flacher als das würd echt mühsam.
wenn man n flitziges motorboot bauen will, nimmt man ja kein öltankerrumpf...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (7. August 2005)

@ Honk 


Mein M-Pire ST welches du ja kennst hat ja bei 605mm Einbauhöhe einen Lenkwinkel von 65grad. Eine Flinkes teil ist es nicht wie du sicher selber schon festgestellt hast. Aber gut zu fahren, besonders wenn es schnell wird. Und doch  möchte ich eine etwas tiefere Gabel einbauen. Du kennst ja Filzbach und die ist doch eher eng in den kurven.   
So ca. 3cm Dan wären wir bei 66.5. Das denke ich wäre Ideal für ein DH Bike.

Mein 222 hatte mit der Boxxer 02 einen Lenkwinkel um von 66grad (Herstellerangabe) und das Bike war für ein DH Bike verdammt wendig. 

Du sagst das M3 habe wenn man eine Gabel mit ca. 562mm Einbauhöhe verbauen würden einen Lenkwinkel von 66.5 Grad. Doch nur wenige DH Gabeln mit 200mm bauen so tief. Dein Hinterbau schreit aber nach einer 200er Gabel wie ich finde. Hin zu kommt das dein Bike 250mm am Heck hat welches mit viel SAG gefahren wird. Somit hast du einen sicher um 2 Grad flächern Lenkwinkel als angegeben. Also ca. 64.5 Grad. Wenn nicht noch flächer. Yeti DH9 lässt grüsen. 

Ich würde sagen ein Lenkwinkel mit der Einbauhöhe einer 200 mm Gabel um die 66 wären sehr gut wenn man etwas für sagen wir mal für Deutsche Hometracks haben möchte. Jedoch sollte die Möglichkeit bestehen den Lenkwinkel etwas an zu passen da sonst die Gefahr besteht das bei einer 170mm Gabel der Lenkwinkel zu steil und das Bike somit zu unruhig wird.


----------



## Mudstud (7. August 2005)

Zitat Bergaufbremser:

"...und das Bike somit zu unruhig wird."

Was, zu unruhig? "UFO" steht doch für "unruhiges, fliegendes Objekt", oder etwa nicht? Das UFO DS ist dank des kurzen Radstandes zwar eine Kurvensäge vor dem Herrn, aber ab 45 - 50 km/h Tempo geradeaus zu bomben, erfordert nach meiner Erfahrung
1) eine feste Hand am Lenker
2) gute Nerven
3) schnelle Reaktionen.

Würde mein UFO DS aber trotzdem gegen nix anderes eintauschen - weils eben ein so verspieltes, quirliges Handling bietet.

Wie sind denn die meisten deutschen DH-Strecken à la Illmenau: Eher verwinkelt / kurvenreich oder eher schnelle Bolzerkurse? Wäre wohl sinnvoll, den Lenkwinkel des UFO ST an diese Strecken anzupassen, oder nicht?


----------



## Bergaufbremser (7. August 2005)

Ja eben deshalb ja auch 66 grad den es ist ein DH Bike und keine Dual bike. 
Das Ufo hat 67 grad somit dürfte das ST mit 66 grad sicher genug wendig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honk A.R. (7. August 2005)

sag ich doch... ;-D

das mit dem M3...
es hat 66.5° wenn man das bike einfach hinstellt.
wenn man drauf SITZT, dann hat es n ziehmlich flachen lenkwinkel, warscheinlich  weniger als 64°, wenn man fährt, hat es aber wieder ca 65°, wenn man bremst, natürlich mehr. da ich aber iene 533mm lange gabel habe, hab ich nen steileren winkel als oben grad gesagt.
wichtig ist ja nicht der statische eisdielencruiserwinkel, sondern der dynamische, sich ständig ändernde lenkwinkel und der verhält sich jeh nach rahmenlänge und sitz/steh-fahrposition anders. 
das yeti ist was anderes weil es zum flachen lenkwinkel auch noch lang ist, dh druck aufm vorderrad ist mangelwahre, und dann noch der lenkwinkel...


----------



## kurza (15. August 2005)

Guten Morgen Falco,

Wollte nur mal eben nachfragen, ob ihr das Ufo St mit auf die Eurobike mitnehmt...???  bekommt ihr den Hobel bis dahin fertig??

Weisst du jetzt schon ob ihr als Testbike an der Hausmesse ein M-Pire in Grösse S da stehen habt?? kommt das auch mit auf die Eurobike??  Möchte mal gerne ein M-Pire in S probe fahren....

so long...   Kurza


----------



## Falco Mille (15. August 2005)

Wir haben versucht, den Konsens der hier geäußerten Wünsche und Vorschläge in die Entwicklung einfließen zu lassen. Natürlich kann man es nicht allen recht machen, da sich die Meinung an einigen Punkten doch stark polarisiert. Ich denke aber, dass es uns gut gelungen ist. Wir planen, das Ufo ST aus der Hausmesse als Testbike fertig zu haben, allerdings wohl eher in M. Das M-Pire ebenfalls in M (so klein habe ich Dich gar nicht in Erinnerung, das passt schon)

Grüße, Falco


----------



## kurza (16. August 2005)

Cool.....  dann muss ich mir ja echt überlegen auf hausmesse zu kommen, nur um das Ufo zu begutachten....  (shice @ teurer sprit und 800km hin & zurück)...  *heul*

Offtopic... :

Naja, 1.65 bin ich gross, mein Bmxtb is in S, das Last Herb von meinem Kumpel, was ich so gern fahr is auch S...  deswegen wollt ich das M-Pire eher auch in S haben...

so long....  Kurza


----------



## Bergaufbremser (16. August 2005)

@ Kurza 


Wird kaum weiterhelfen aber ich bin 1.80 gross und habe das M-Pire in M. 
Mit 1.65 würde ich auch zu S tendieren. M ist vermutlich schon ein bischen gross.
Aber bei einer Probefahrt geht es ja nicht nur um die grösse sondern auch wie sich das Bike "anfühlt". Es lohnt sich auf alle fälle !


----------



## Falco Mille (16. August 2005)

Ein Prototyp wird auf der Hausmesse zum Testen bereitstehen. Wir sind gespannt auf Euer Urteil und Eure Anregungen *NACH * einer Probefahrt:

bei Gabellänge 555 mm ( MZ 66 2006 mit 170 mm )
Lenkwinkel: 66,5° 
Rahmen kompatibel für Gabellängen von 540 bis 580 mm
Variable vordere Dämpferaufnahme
3-fach einstellbarer Federweg
lineare Federcharkteristik
Umwerferkompatibel bei 165 mm Federweg
Umwerferturm incl. aber demontierbar
maximaler Federweg: 195 mm
MAXLE kompatible 12 mm Steckachsausfallenden serienmäßig
ICMS Adapter serienmäßig
1.5 serienmäßig, aber mit konisch abgedrehtem Steuerrohr 
Kettenstrebenlänge: 425 mm
Post Mount serienmäßig (noch nicht am Prototypen)
gedichtete, rostfreie Edelstahllager
3 Rahmengrößen
M-Pire Rohrsatz
Rahmengewicht ca. 4,8 kg incl. Dämpfer


Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (16. August 2005)

alles perfekt. schade nur, dass die 66 rc mit 170 mm fw mit zu lang dafür ist. verfällt die garantie, wenn man sie trotzdem fährt?


----------



## machero (16. August 2005)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> 3 Rahmengrößen



welche 3 Grössen werden das denn sein ?
XL wird doch wohl hoffentlich dabei sein !?

mfg
machero


----------



## nationrider (16. August 2005)

und flüster mal was zum Preis.....


----------



## RedSKull (18. August 2005)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> bei Gabellänge 555 mm
> Lenkwinkel: 66,5°
> Rahmen kompatibel für Gabellängen von 540 bis 580 mm
> Umwerferkompatibel bei 165 mm Federweg
> ...


----------



## nuts (19. August 2005)

Mit was für nem Dämpfer? 250g luft oder 1,2 kg Swinger?   
aber hört sich ganz gut an. 
195 maximal, 165 ist der kleinste oder der mittlere?
Achja, die Farbe: Giftgrün


----------



## RonnieB (22. August 2005)

Klingt ja sehr intressant das ganze! Bin schon neugrig wies aussieht bzw was es kosten wird. Ich wollt eigentlich ein Bass aufbauen, jetzt wart ich mal aufs ufo st. Wird ne lange Woche bis zur Messe, bitte bitte Bilder posten wenns soweit ist.


----------



## maxst8 (29. August 2005)

Moin moin

Das UFO ST sieht doch gut aus.. Werden noch paar Änderungen vorgenommen und ab wann könnte man dieses Bike bestellen... 

Wer genaueres weiss bitte melden....

Noch erfolgreiches Biken 
MAX


----------



## zyco (29. August 2005)

Es bedarf noch einiger Änderungen, aber bestellen kannste das Bike eigentlich direkt ab der Eurobike. Laut Preisliste auf der Hausmesse, wird der Rahmen 1499,- Euro kosten. Wann allerdings die erstem Serienmodelle ausgeliefert werden, das steht wohl noch in den Sternen...


----------



## Freeride Benni (29. August 2005)

Ja... und Fotos für die, die nicht auf der Hausmesse waren...?


----------



## zyco (29. August 2005)

Die gucken hier...

Nicolai Hausmesse 2005


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dcg (29. August 2005)

1. 1 1/8 
2. ja
3. gegen Aufpreis
4. 200 mm 
5. rot


----------



## Freeriderin (29. August 2005)

1: 1 1/8
2: Ja, aber nicht so wie das aktuelle Helius ST
3: gegen Aufpreis
4: 170mm 
5: schwarz eloxiert oder rot
6: nein


----------



## Gap______Jumper (29. August 2005)

Ihr seit bisl arg spät oder wollt ihr des in die Änderungen haben??


----------



## nosh (6. September 2005)

Hallo

Gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich schon ein paar neue Fakten?
mich würde z.B. mal interessieren:

 -in welchen schritten der Federweg verändert werden kann?

-ob das alles mit einer Dämpfer Länge geht oder ob man für verschiedene    Federwege auch unterschiedlich lange Dämpfer braucht?

- was ist in dem rad serienmäßig für ein Dämpfer drin?

- wofür genau das teil unterhalb des Dämpfers ist?

-wieviel der rahmen jetzt wirklich kosten wird (1500 fände ich schon was viel besonders wenn er als Einsteiger bzw. billiges vernünftiges rad gedacht ist).

- wie siehts mit der sonder Edition aus?

- und ist Nicolai auch auf der ifma vertreten??? (will mal Probesitzen   )


danke schon mal
bene


----------



## Janne4ever (6. September 2005)

könnt ihr schon sagen ab wann der Rahmen lieferbar seien wird ?

wär noch interessant ob es ein Rahmenkit mit Boxxer Ride geben wird und ob man einen DHX air reinbekommt .


----------



## Framekiller (6. September 2005)

Fakten, Fakten, Fakten,.....................


-Soweit ich weiß 165mm,175mm,185mm und 195mm

-Geht wohl alles mit einem Dämpfer, man kann allerdings andere Dämpfer einbauen da dank variablem Dämpferschlitten verschiedene Längen in den Rahmen passen.

-soll ein Serie nen X-fision rein romic oder fox gegen Aufpreis.

-die Stange unterhalb des Dämpfers soll das Unterrohr an der Stelle der Dämpferaufnahme enlasten und leitet anscheinend Teilweise die Kräfte zum Sitzrohr um, sie ist verstellbar damit sie je nach Position des Dämpferschlittens eingestellt werden kann.

-Preis soll bei 1500Eusen liegen hab ich gehört was ich als langjährer Nicolai Kunde sehr gut finde da die Alternative Empire ST fast nen Tausi mehr kostet. 

-Sonder Edition is wohl angedacht zum 10-jährigen weiß aber noch keiner nichts genaues.

-Ich denke nicht das Nicolai auf der ifma sein wird, kann mich aber auch irren, wenn dann wären sie das erste mal da.
Ich habs schon Probegesessen und muß sagen für nen einfachen Eingelenker ein super fetter und softer Hinterbau  

-Rahmen is ab sofort Lieferbar wann er ausgeliefert wird kann i´ch nicht sagen da das gelbe Ufo St ein Prototyp war soll glaub ich hinten noch mit Post Mount Aufnahme versehen werden.

-Rahmenkit is glaub ich in übelegung,weiß aber nicht.

-DHX air wirste definitv nicht von Nicolai bekommen soweit ich weiß ist der garnicht in ausreichenden Stückzahlen lieferbar, wenne mich fragst hat der in dem bike auch nichts verloren is ne reine Hardcore Kiste.

-Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr ich denke ich konnte ein wenig weiterhelfen.

-und tschüß, duck und weg..................


----------



## solrider666 (6. September 2005)

nosh schrieb:
			
		

> -wieviel der rahmen jetzt wirklich kosten wird (1500 fände ich schon was viel besonders wenn er als Einsteiger bzw. billiges vernünftiges rad gedacht ist).
> 
> bene



[email protected]
also 1500EUR sind ein TOP Preis für diesen Rahmen bei diesen Features. Vergleich doch einmal Rahmen anderer Hersteller, da gibt es 1. nicht viele die dir einen Rahmen hinstellen mit 165 -195mm FW, 12mm Steckachse, beste Rohrsätze, und vor allem 5Jahre Garantie unter Wettkampfbedingungen (Gibt's keinen Hersteller). Du brauchst aber nicht mit der Taiwan Massenwahre ala Poison, KTM, Xtension, Chakka oder wie die alle heissen kommen.

Dieser Rahmen soll als Anfänger Rahmen für den DH Einsatz gesehen werden und das heißt für mich das ich damit auch ohne Probs an einem Rennen teilnehmen kann ohne Angst ums Matterial haben zu müssen. Und da sind wir wieder beim Thema Preis, für 1500EUR gibt es keine Rahmen mit diesen Features.

Ein Helius ST kostet schon 1990EUR das Lamda 2200EUR
Santa Cruz Bullit 1499EUR (hat aber nur einen FW und das bei 178mm und  keine Steckachse)
Kona hat für 2006 das STAB nicht mehr (Nachfolger, keine Ahnung)
NORCO oder Specialized, ob die wirklich besser sind weis ich net

Naja das ist meine Meinung zum Thema jeder Sport hat seine Preis, vorallem wenn man Qualität haben will


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. September 2005)

da muss ich solrider recht geben. Man kann den rahmen nicht mit Poison und co vergleichen.

Man hat ne Steckachse, nen edlen Rohrsatz (EASTON FS denk ich mal), verstellbaren Federweg, handmade in Germany und top Garantie und Service in diesem Rahmen.

In diesem Rahmen steckt verdammt viel technisches Know How und dafür ist der Preis gut!

Außerdem kauft man mit einem Nicolai immer noch einen sehr wertbeständigen Rahmen!

Gruß, Stefan
...der sich als armer Schüler leider keinen leisten kann, aber die Entwicklung verfolgt und sich in 2-3 Jahren gut so nen Bock vorstellen kann!


----------



## nosh (6. September 2005)

@solrider666

naja mit dem preis ist ansichts sache wenn man bedenkt was man sich für ein schönes ht für 1500 tacken aufbauen kann. ich finde es nicht ganz leicht zuvestehen warum ein fully wegen paar gelenken mehr -und was mehr hirnschmalz-  gleich so extrem viel teurer sein muss.... (aber das ist wohl generele meinung von mir). und wenn ich dann noch überlege das ich in meinen anfängen für ein komplettes cannondale "super v" fully 3000DM geblecht habe und das gleiche jetzt für einen rahmen blechen soll......

als ich das hörte vom billigen fr-dhler von nicolai war ich sofort begeistert besonders da viele sachen nach meinen vorstellungen sind. mir schwirrte bis jetzt immer ein wunsch preis von ca1200 bis 1300 im kopf herum, der auch umsetzbar sein müsste, besonders wenn man den rahmen einer breiteren schicht an fahrern anbieten kann.

als vergleichbares rad kann ich das proceed "fst" nennen das bis ich vom nicolai hörte ganz oben auf meiner wunsch liste stand. 

mal sehen wie sich das alles weiter entwickelt, hätte nämlich nicht wenig lust bald auch der nicolai familie anzugehören  

n8
bene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunblade (6. September 2005)

Framekiller schrieb:
			
		

> -DHX air wirste definitv nicht von Nicolai bekommen soweit ich weiß ist der garnicht in ausreichenden Stückzahlen lieferbar, wenne mich fragst hat der in dem bike auch nichts verloren is ne reine Hardcore Kiste.


Du weißt aber schon, wofür der Dämpfer gedacht ist? Ich find sehr wohl, dass der Dämpfer in einen DHler gehört. Gewicht zu sparen ist sicher nie verkehrt. Gut ansprechen sollte er auch und wenn er jetzt noch dicht bleibt, seh ich da keine Probleme.

1500 wär wirklich ein guter Preis, auch wenn man für einen Romic/Fox wohl nochmal ein paar hundert drauflegen muss.

Ansonsten find ich das Ufo ST sehr interesant, Maxle serienmäßig klingt auch gut, nur sehe ich absolut keinen Sinn in Postmount.


----------



## Framekiller (7. September 2005)

Ja sicher ist der DHX air ein top Dämpfer der auch nem Ufo ST gut steht aber den wirds nicht ab Werk geben, immerhin gibts wahlweise drei verschiedene Dämpfer und alle müssen frühzeitig von Nicolai geordert werden und in ausreichender Stückzahl vorhanden sein, diesen Luxus würde sich kein normaler Hersteller leisten da mußgenommen werden was auf den Tisch kommt aber ich denke du kannst den Rahmen auch ohne Dämpfer ordern.

Nochmal zum Preis: Ich möchte darauf hinweisen das hier deutsche Löhne für deutsche Facharbeiter bezahlt werden müssen, Nicolai wird komplett in Deutschland (Lübbretsen bei Hildesheim) gefertigt. Denk mal jeder über seinen eigenen Stundenlohn oder besser Verrechnungssatz nach. Wem das egal ist sag ich nur Taiwan, mit dieser tollen Sparmentalität werden einige sogar ihren Arbeitsplatz einsparen aber wie gesagt "Geiz is Geil"


----------



## I heud (7. September 2005)

wisz ihr welcher ral ton
des gelb ist??????
auf da eurobike ham die mir gesagt 1003
aber des is orange ich schäz mal auf 1023
wisz ihr genaueres ???


----------



## Bergaufbremser (8. September 2005)

Framekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Fakten, Fakten, Fakten,.....................
> 
> -Ich denke nicht das Nicolai auf der ifma sein wird, kann mich aber auch irren, wenn dann wären sie das erste mal da.
> Ich habs schon Probegesessen und muß sagen für nen einfachen Eingelenker ein super fetter und softer Hinterbau
> ...



Na ja super soft ist für mich anders. Mich hat der Rahmen erher straff gewirkt. Das heist aber nichts bin M-Pire verwäho. Ich würde ihn auch mit etwas mehr SAG fahren. 
Was der Postmut soll weis ich auch nicht. 

@ solrider 66 

Specialized gibt lebenslange Garantie auf ihre Rahmen! Jedoch nur beim Erstkäufer. Kona gab glaube ich 10 Jahre Garantie bis ins Jahre 03 nun sind es glaube ich noch 5 Jahre. Weis aber nicht ob auch unter Renneinsatz vermutlich nicht. 
Was bei Nicolai zu erwähnen ist, ist das die Garantie auf den Zweitkäufer übertragbar ist wenn dieser die Originalrechnung hat! Das bietet kein anderer Hersteller.


----------



## Falco Mille (8. September 2005)

- die Farbe des Eurobike Ufos ist Signalgelb, RAL 1003
- die Federcharakteristik des Ufo ST ist weitgehend linear. Das M-Pire ist durch die progressive Umlenkung anfangs softer und wird dann deutlich härter. 
- der Romic ist gegen 199 EUR Aufpreis erhältlich, serienmäßig ist der Rahmen mit dem X-Fusion Vector RPV ausgestattet.
-das Ufo ST hat keinen Easton Rohrsatz
-das Ufo ST wird in der Serie mit einer Post Mount Bremsaufnahme ausgestattet sein 
-die erste Serie läuft in der KW 42 an, bis dahin wird noch ausgiebig getestet und bei Bedarf verbessert
-statt zum Preis von 1499 EUR eine Sonderedition in nur einer Farbe anzubieten, haben wir uns entschieden, zum selben Preis alle Standard-Farboptionen inkl. schwarz elox anzubieten.
-vom 23. bis 25. 9. Bin ich mit dem Bike in Winterberg. Wer will kann es dort gern einmal selbst ausprobieren.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## nosh (11. September 2005)

Hallo Falco 
könntest du mir bitte noch meine anderen fragen beantworten:


-in welchen schritten kann der Federweg verändert werden?

-geht alles mit einer Dämpfer Länge oder braucht man für verschiedene Federwege auch unterschiedlich lange Dämpfer ?

- wofür ist genau das teil unterhalb des Dämpfers ?

-wird es den rahmen auch ohne dämpfer geben?

- und ist Nicolai auch auf der ifma vertreten??? (will mal Probesitzen )

das angebot mit winterberg find ich spitze, werd versuchen am besagten wochenende da zusein, und hoffe dir das bike für ein paar minuten klauen zu dürfen.



dank und gruß
bene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (11. September 2005)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:
			
		

> Kona gab glaube ich 10 Jahre Garantie bis ins Jahre 03 nun sind es glaube ich noch 5 Jahre.



etwas off-topic:

HAHAHA! schön wärs. kona gibt auf die freerider und downhiller nur noch 1 schlappes jahr garantie. tja und das läuft bei mir grade ab. werd dann in zukunft beim droppen wohl die beine und arme als federung mitbenutzen müssen   
-> hallo nosh!


----------



## Bergaufbremser (11. September 2005)

Mein Bruder hatte noch 5 Jahre auf sein Kona aus dem Jahre 03


----------



## Falco Mille (12. September 2005)

- Federweg: 165 mm, 1775 mm, 185 mm, 195 mm bei 70 mm Dämpferhub

- Die Zugstange prägt dem Unterrohr die umgekehrte Materialspannung auf, die der Dämpfer während des Betriebs verursacht. 

- Jeder Nicolai Rahmen ist auch ohne Dämpfer erhältlich. Bei Schäden die durch unsachgemäße Dämpfermontage oder durch den Betrieb mit ungeeigneten Dämpfern entstehen, besteht kein Garantieanspruch

- Wir werden auch dieses Jahr nicht auf der IFMA ausstellen.


Grüße, Falco


----------



## nosh (12. September 2005)

erst mal vielen dank für die schnelle antwort!

gleich vier verschiedene Federwegsoptionen sind mehr als erwartet.  

wie könnt es anders sein, mir haben sich mittlerweile schon ein paar neue fragen gestellt   .

und zwar würde mich interessieren wie man genau den Federweg umstellt. Also was für Handgriffe sind nötig um den FW. umzustellen(ist besonders interessant um mit geringen FW. zum spot zu fahren und dort schnell den FW. zu erhöhen). wie verhält es sich dabei mit der Zugstange? 

gibts schon einen preis für rahmen ohne Dämpfer?

schade das ihr nicht auf der ifma seit hatte mich schon so gefreut 

schönen abend noch
bene


----------



## Falco Mille (14. September 2005)

Die verschiedenen Federwege ergeben sich durch vier verschiedene Montagepositionen des Dämpfers am Heck. Der Federweg ist nicht "on the fly" zu verstellen. Wenn Du zum Spot hinfährst, stört doch der Federweg nicht, wenn Du bessere Uphill Eigenschaften willst, wählst Du eine absenkbare Gabel. Wenn Dich das Wippen stört, spannst Du einfach die Feder vor, erhöhst die Druckstufendämpfung oder wählst einen Plattform Dämpfer. 

Ohne Dämpfer ist der Rahmen 120,16 EUR günstiger.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Rockcity Roller (14. September 2005)

hallo falco,

warum habt ihr serienmäßig den x-fusion dämpfer drin? ist doch ein ziemlich billiger, leistungsschwacher dämpfer, oder? ich hab letztens einen x-fusion kurz getestet (ok, war sicher nicht derselbe, war an nem leichten freerider montiert), und fand ihn ziemlich schrottig. zugstufe war so richtig fürn eimer. ich meine nur, weil ihr high-end rahmen baut, sollte da doch auch n adequater dämpfer rein, sonst kann der rahmen seine performance doch gar nicht ausreizen...oder?

gruss, rainer


----------



## Falco Mille (14. September 2005)

Die X-Fusion Dämpfer, die wir kennen haben eine gute Performance, eine hochwertige Verabrbeitung und ein Top Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Wir verbauen Dämpfer dieser Marke seit über einen Jahr mit durchweg gutem Feedback und können daher voll hinter diesem Produkt stehen.

Optional bieten wir für diesen Rahmen folgende Dämpfer an:

Fox DHX 3.0
Fox DHX 5.0
Romic DA Twin Tube
Rock Shocks Pearl 3.3

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Bersi (14. September 2005)

ich hab den x-fusion stddämpfer drin seid märz und der macht keine mukken und bin zufrieden mit dem. sogar das "propedal" funzt ganz gut ( hatte vorher keinen dämpfer mit dem feature). das wippen im bass tfr ist minimal :top:


----------



## Janne4ever (15. September 2005)

was kostet denn der Rahmen mit DHX 5.0 ?
ein DhX Air bekommt man nicht ? 
Was kostet  ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr als Aufpreis ?
Wann werden die ersten RAhmen ausgeliefert ?


----------



## Falco Mille (15. September 2005)

Ein DHX 5.0 kostet 399 EUR Aufpreis, ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr kostet 120 EUR Aufpreis. Als Luftdämpfer bieten wir für diesen Rahmen nur den RS Pearl 3.3 an. Die ersten Rahmen werden in ca. 8 Wochen ausgeliefert.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnieB (15. September 2005)

Ab wann kann man denn bestellen? Bzw wird die Page upgedated wenns soweit ist?


----------



## Framekiller (16. September 2005)

Bestellen kannste den seit der Eurobike also halt dich ran dann haste ihn vielleicht bevor die bikeparks schließen   Spaß bei Seite wenne jetzt irgendwann bestelltst dann wird der Rahmen wohl vor dem Fest   bei dir sein


----------



## kurza (16. September 2005)

wie is denn der Basis-Preis für das ST???  1499??

danke..

so long


----------



## Framekiller (16. September 2005)

kurza schrieb:
			
		

> wie is denn der Basis-Preis für das ST???  1499??
> 
> danke..
> 
> so long




rischtisch


----------



## I heud (16. September 2005)

welche farbe weads jez????
gibts auch andere farben für Aufpreis
und was würde des kosten??


----------



## Timmy35 (16. September 2005)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> -statt zum Preis von 1499 EUR eine Sonderedition in nur einer Farbe anzubieten, haben wir uns entschieden, zum selben Preis alle Standard-Farboptionen inkl. schwarz elox anzubieten.
> ...
> 
> Grüße, Falco



gruß
timmi


----------



## I heud (17. September 2005)

danke aber aum dann de forum o über die 
farbe abgesstimmt wird ??


----------



## Framekiller (17. September 2005)

Weil zum Zeitpunkt der Abstimmung noch nichts feststand weder Preis Sonderausstattung noch Farben.


----------



## Sethimus (17. September 2005)

I heud schrieb:
			
		

> danke aber aum dann de forum o über die
> farbe abgesstimmt wird ??



kannst du das auch verstaendlich ausdruecken? z.b. in deutsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I heud (18. September 2005)

tschuligung aba leider kumm ich aussm südlichen ausland  
und do red ma hoid sso aber
wenns komunikationsprobleme gibt bemüh ich mich deutsch
zu schreiben wenn gar nich gäd dann hoid englischs  
aber gibts an st jez in allen farben für 1699 euros mit
am romic dämper und ncht in einer standart farbe oda ?!?


----------



## Timmy35 (18. September 2005)

fast richtig. ist sogar noch einen euro gÃ¼stiger.
1499 + 199 = 1698 â¬ fÃ¼r romic in allen serienfarben oder schwarz elox


----------



## Janne4ever (19. September 2005)

was wiegt der Rahmen in eloxal mit DHX ?


----------



## Sethimus (19. September 2005)

I heud schrieb:
			
		

> tschuligung aba leider kumm ich aussm südlichen ausland
> und do red ma hoid sso aber
> wenns komunikationsprobleme gibt bemüh ich mich deutsch
> zu schreiben wenn gar nich gäd dann hoid englischs
> ...



lernt ihr kein schriftdeutsch in der schule?


----------



## maxst8 (20. September 2005)

Das UFO ST sieht einfach nur geil aus und bin desshalb am überlegen es mir in der Zukunft zu kaufen.    

- Bin irritiert wegen dem UFO ST. Im Katalog steht das 1,5 Steuerrohr und die TRUAX als Optionen, aber auf der Preisliste ist dies Standard. Wie kann ich mir das erklären?

- Kann man das ST auch in der Schnellspanner-Ausführung ordern?

- Welcher Steuersatz ist denn auf den Fotos verbaut? Oder sind das die Reduzierhülsen die dort zusehen sind, weil eine 1 1/8 Gabel verbaut ist?

- In welchen Kalenderwochen wird das ST hergestellt, weil ich will es höchstwarscheinlich erst nächstes Jahr bestellen.

Kann mir einer von euch oder Falco weiterhelfen?


----------



## Timmy35 (20. September 2005)

am 15. hat falco weiter oben geschrieben:


			
				Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> ... ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr kostet 120 EUR Aufpreis. ..... Die ersten Rahmen werden in ca. 8 Wochen ausgeliefert.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



soweit ich weiß, ist TRUAX auch serie und normal kostet aufpreis.
das es im katalog anders steht, liegt wahrscheinlich daran, daß der katalog eine längere vorlaufzeit hatte und die optionen des ufo st erst zu spät endgültig festgelegt wurden. oder die nicolai-crew hat vieleicht auch mal einen fehler gemacht. die preisliste ist aber erst später entstanden und lässt sicht auch leichter ändern, so würde ich mal der preisliste glauben.

gruß
timmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (20. September 2005)

Liebe Leute,

alle Fragen die hier neu gepostet sind mittlerweile mehrmals in verschiedenen Threads zum Thema Ufo ST von mir beantwortet worden. Wenn wir uns die zusätzliche Arbeit machen, dieses Forum zu betreuen, wäre es wirklich toll, wenn ihr uns so weit entgegenkommen könnt, und die Treads auch lest, bevor ihr fragt. Ansonsten ist es uns leider nicht mehr möglich, einen Forumssupport in dieser Form anzubieten. Es wäre toll, wenn der eine oder andere von Euch für dieses Anliegen ein klein wenig Verständnis aufbringen könnte.

Danke und Grüße, Falco


----------



## maxst8 (20. September 2005)

Ich glaube ich wurde falsch verstanden.  

- Das mit dem Katalog und der Preisliste klingt logisch.

- Dass man 120 zusätzlich für 1 1/8 bezahlen muss, habe ich vorher gelesen. Aber mich interessiert den 1,5 auf 1 1/8 mit den Reduzierhülsen zu kaufen, die von Nicolai angeboten werden und kosten um die 40 (inclusive das Einpressen). Wurde dann das Fett Set ganz normal eingepresst? Auf dem Bild von der Openhouse sieht man, dass eine Gabel verbaut wurde die den 1 1/8 Schaft hat.

- Wieviel würde es denn kosten die Schnellspanner-Ausführung zu ordern?

- Ich will den Rahmen frühestens nächstes Jahr ordern, und wollte daher wissen ob da schon der Termin feststeht wann die 2 oder 3 Serie angefertigt werden.

MFG
MAX


----------



## Timmy35 (20. September 2005)

ich würde dann aber nicht die reduzierhülsen und den fettset nehmen, sonder lieber gleich einen reduzierstersatz mit min 22mm einpresstiefe wie den von reset. der hat zwar nur unten eine große einpresstiefe, aber das lässt sich bestimmt bei der bestellung ändern. damit bist du auf jeden fall deutlich leichter als fettset + hülsen zum gleichen preis.

gruß
timmi


----------



## Falco Mille (21. September 2005)

maxst8 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube ich wurde falsch verstanden.
> 
> - Das mit dem Katalog und der Preisliste klingt logisch.
> 
> ...



-1.5 auf 1 1/8 Reducer kosten 30 EUR, einpressen 10 EUR. Wir planen aber auch einen 1.5 auf 1 1/8 Fett Set, für den dann keine Reducer erforderlich sind. Datum steht noch nicht fest.

-Schnellspann Ausfallenden gibt es für diesen Rahmen leider nicht, nur 12mm Maxle Ausfaller.

-es steht bisher nur der Termin für die erste Produktion. Diese ist für die KW 44 geplant.


Grüße, Falco


----------



## Dr. Scream (21. September 2005)

Was für ein einsatzberich ist der ufo st?


----------



## storchO (21. September 2005)

Dr. Scream schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ein einsatzberich ist der ufo st?



Lies dir bitte erst diesen gesamten Thread durch, dann weißt du worum es geht...

storchO


----------



## nationrider (21. September 2005)

Dr. Scream schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ein einsatzberich ist der ufo st?



Einradfahren und Synchronschwimmen.....  
sorry mußte sein !


----------



## nosh (26. September 2005)

wie wars in winterberg, hat sich das "ufo st" gut geschlagen?

und noch ne frage hätt ich: verändern sich die federeigenschaften bei den verschiedenen federwegs einstellungen, oder bleiben die immer gleich?


----------



## Falco Mille (26. September 2005)

Winterberg war super und die Resonanz auf das Ufo war sehr gut. Einvernehmliche Zustimmung gab es für die Steifigkeit, das gute Handling und die Federungsperformance (Romic) Elmar hatte noch ein zweites Ufo ST zum Testen mit und wir werden das Feedback und unsere eigenen Erfahrungen in die erste Serie einfließen lassen. Es wird also noch einige Änderungen geben, weitgehend kleinere Details. Am Grundkonzept und Design ändert sich nichts mehr. Der Serienstart bleibt wie geplant. Ein Belgier hat das gute Stück auf der Freecross am Sonntag gegen die Wand gefahren und ein Laufrad verdengelt, das Ufo hat aber zurückgebissen und ein Stück von seinem Ärmel erwischt. 

Je geringer der Federweg eingestellt wird, um so härter und straffer wird bei gleicher Federhärte der Hinterbau. 

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Framekiller (27. September 2005)

Gibbet Foddos von Winterberg? Will das Ufo ST mal in Action sehen.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (27. September 2005)

Wir waren fahren, nicht fotografieren. Dafür ist die Liftkarte zu teuer.   
Vielleicht hat uns ja irgend jemand geknipst und schickt uns die Bilder. Dann setzte ich gern welche hier rein.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Hyper (28. September 2005)

Hab euer UFO ST auch in Winterberg gesehen .
Mit den roten DT Swiss Läufrädern einfach ein Traum


----------



## Sethimus (12. Oktober 2005)

kann fuer hinten gegen aufpreis auch eine is 2000 bremsaufnahme geordert werden?


----------



## Falco Mille (13. Oktober 2005)

Von der Idee Post Mount zu verbauen, sind wir wieder abgerückt. Das Ufo ST bekommt serienmäßig IS 2000.

Grüße; Falco


----------



## Sethimus (13. Oktober 2005)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Von der Idee Post Mount zu verbauen, sind wir wieder abgerückt. Das Ufo ST bekommt serienmäßig IS 2000.
> 
> Grüße; Falco



super :top: post mount hinten ist irgendwie recht ungewoehnlich, von magura hab ich da zumindest keinen sattelhalter gefunden


----------



## Timmy35 (13. Oktober 2005)

da gibts auch keine sattelhalter. ich denke, dass nicolai den gleichen standart wie vorne genommen hätte. dann hätten auch die halter für vorne gepasst.

es gab aber auch mal einen pm-standart für hinten (z. b. alte trek-rahmen), aber dafür gibts echt keine bremsen mehr.

gruß
timmi


----------



## SCFaser (29. Oktober 2005)

gibt es mittlerweile schon was neues? vielleicht noch kleine änderungen ect...??

ahso ja und wie sieht es jetzt eigentlich mit den angestrebten einsatzbereichen aus (" Einsatzbereich: Bikepark, Freeride, Local DH, Trails, moderate Touren") 
hat sich das alles so verwirklichen lassen? oder würdest du jetzt den einsatzbereich anders definieren?

bene


----------



## Falco Mille (31. Oktober 2005)

Die Ausfallenden wuden komplett neu gemacht, die vordere Dämpferaufnahme
wurde verstärkt und die Zugstange etwas tiefer angesetzt, Das Heck wurde geändert, so dass das Yoke der Reifenform folgt, die Lagerung hat jetzt eine demontierbare Klemmbacke, und noch einige keinere Detailverbesserungen.

Der Einsatzzweck ist Extrem Freeride, Freeride, Local DH, - moderate Touren und Trails sind auch möglich.

Grüße; Falco


----------



## zyco (31. Oktober 2005)

Magste mal, wenn die ersten Rahmen euer Haus verlassen, ein paar Fotos von den Neuerungen hier reinstellen !?
Wäre ja mal interessant, wie das gute Stück in Serie aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## << Treki (31. Oktober 2005)

Kann mich da zyco nur anschließen - Bilder wären echt sehr schön


----------



## storchO (31. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin auch dafür...

storchO


----------



## nuts (1. November 2005)

Finds eigentlich schade, dass das Ufo ST so nen einsteiger DH Bike geworden ist, an eurer Stelle hätte ich des eher als Slopestyle bike ausgelegt!
Aber vielleicht kommt sowas ja noch...
Halt irgendwie 14-16cm
Eingelenker
Coole Geo
Nicht zu schwer


----------



## Framekiller (1. November 2005)

Mal wieder nen neues Modewort in der bike scene "slopestylebikes"


----------



## Falco Mille (1. November 2005)

Dann war das Bass ja ein Slopestylebike.   Leider gab es das Wort damals noch nicht, und nun gibt es das Bass nicht mehr.

Beim Ufo ST läßt sich der Federweg auf 165 mm reduzieren und es kann auch gut mit einer Einfachbrückengabel wie der MZ 66 gefahren werden. 

...und was am Ufo ST "Einsteiger..." ist? Preis, einfaches Handling und Servicefreundlichkeit.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Bergaufbremser (1. November 2005)

Sehr sehr schön das Ufo ST


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janos (1. November 2005)

sers,
mal ne dumme frage: was bewirkt diese stange unterhalb des dämpfers?
ich rätsel schon lang, komm aber nicht drauf was das soll  

mfg  janos


----------



## storchO (1. November 2005)

Gewicht, wie es aufgebaut ist?

storchO


----------



## zyco (1. November 2005)

janos schrieb:
			
		

> sers,
> mal ne dumme frage: was bewirkt diese stange unterhalb des dämpfers?
> ich rätsel schon lang, komm aber nicht drauf was das soll
> 
> mfg  janos



Die Stange soll die Kräfte, die der Dämpfer beim Einfedern auf das Unterrohr ausübt, abfangen und teilweise an das Sattelrohr weiterleiten.
So verhindert man, dass das Unterrohr an der Stelle, wo der Dämpfer befestigt ist, einknickt.


----------



## janos (1. November 2005)

danke,
sowas hätte mein brokeforce auch gebrauchen können   

mfg janos


----------



## RedSKull (1. November 2005)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Dann war das Bass ja ein Slopestylebike.



Sag ich doch!
Und so benutz ichs auch.

Danke für die Bilder, jetzt muss ich nur noch kurz mit meinem Sparschwein diskutieren.


----------



## Freeride Benni (1. November 2005)

Kurze Frage: Ist das ne Boxxer Race oder Team   im Ufo?

Thx.
Der Benni


----------



## Falco Mille (3. November 2005)

So wie es aufgebaut ist, als Continental Cupbike, wiegt es 19,8 kg incl. Pedalen. (Gr.L) Die Gabel ist eine Boxxer Race 06.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## storchO (3. November 2005)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es aufgebaut ist, als Continental Cupbike, wiegt es 19,8 kg incl. Pedalen. (Gr.L) Die Gabel ist eine Boxxer Race 06.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Danke für die Info...

storchO


----------



## Sethimus (4. November 2005)

was passiert eigentlich wenn man diesen adapter fuer den vorderen umwerfer bei den groesseren federwegseinstellungen benutzt? stoesst dann da der hinterbau an?


----------



## Falco Mille (4. November 2005)

Die Kollision entsteht zwischen Schwinge und Umwerferkäfig, wenn man vorn aus kleinste Ritzel schaltet und der Hinterbau ganz einfedert.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jorank (10. November 2005)

wieviel soll denn das ufo st cupbike kosten? wo kann ich eine liste mit allen verbauten komponenten einsehen? warum boxxer race, die team wäre nicht dramatisch teurer aber von der funktion her deutlich besser? dass bike ist also für dh konstruiert? aber warum hat dann euer nucleon evo 5 so eine progressive dämpferanlenkung und das ufo nicht?

46


----------



## BenjaminB (14. November 2005)

ich habe keine frage zum bike selbst, sondern zum conti ranking, oder wie auch immer es heißt. am cup-bike sind ja holzfeller pedale, sind auch klickies erlaubt?

mfg null neun


----------



## Falco Mille (15. November 2005)

Wir haben beim Cup-Bike das Optimum aus Funktion und Wirtschaftlichkeit angestrebt. Die Dämpferanlenkung des Nucleon EVO ist nahezu identisch und ebenfalls linear. Wir haben das Bike ausgiebig getestet und denken, dass es ein sehr gutes Downhill Bike ist.

Pedale sind die einzigen Parts, die frei wählbar sind.

Alle Infos unter www.conti-ranking.de


----------



## kurza (16. November 2005)

Aloha!!

Wollt mal nachfragen, wie das etz eimgli Mit der HR Steckachse aussieht... is das eine normale Achse?? Eine Maxle Achse?? Wie breit is der Hinterbau?? Wenn es eine Maxle Achse ist, an welche Dinge (Nabe, Schaltwerk u.ä) bin ich da gebunden.....
Habe hall nicht so den plan von Maxle.... weiss nur dass es existiert.... und von Sram glaub ich ist...

So long....    Kurza


----------



## Falco Mille (16. November 2005)

Es kann entweder eine Maxle Schnellspann-Steckachse oder eine Nicolai Schraub-Steckachse gefahren werden. Es kann jede 135 x 12 Nabe gefahren werden. Es kann jedes reguläre Schaltwerk gefahren werden.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Schoschi (23. November 2005)

Hi,
warum wird denn das Ufo nicht aus EastonAlu hergestellt? Was ist denn der Unterschied zu dem Alu was hierfür verwendet wird?
Gibts eigentlich ne Möglichkeit das Teil auch mit Rohloffnabe zu fahren, hab ein bissl im I-net gestöbert aber auf die Schnelle keine RN mit 12mmSteckachsnabe gefunden.....wenns sowas überhaupt gibt. 

Grüße
Schorsch


----------



## Gap______Jumper (23. November 2005)

Das UFO ST wird (wie alle HC-Rahmen in der Serie) nicht aus Easton Aluminium gefertigt, das diese Rohre für Leichtbau gedacht sind und den hohen Belastungen nicht dauerhaft standhalten würden, darum gibt es beim EVO (bei dem Easton verwendet wird) auch keine 5 Jahre Garantie!!!!!
Was wäre dir denn wichtiger? Das Gewicht oder auf einer schweren, technischen Strecke die Haltbarkeit?!?!
Zum Unterschied: Das Gewicht ist höher und die Steifigkeit sowie Dauerhaltbarkeit ebenso!

Wenn du ganz lieb fragst bekommst du vielleicht einen mit Easton-Rohren jedoch ohne Garantie, da er dir relativ schnell unterm Allerwertesten wegbrechen würde....

MfG Derk

PS: Falco kann das, falls etwas nicht ganz korrekt ist, sicher berichtigen und vielleicht noch etwas hinzufügen!


----------



## Falco Mille (24. November 2005)

Die Antwort zu den Easton Rohren ist richtig. Wir haben früher Easton Rohre auch beim Lambda, Helius DH, BMXT, Ufo und anderen Hardcore Rahmen verbaut. Bei einigen dieser Rahmen, die besonders hart rangenommen wurden ist es aber bereits schon vor Ablauf der Garantiezeit zu Rissbildungen an Easton Rohren gekommen. Easton ist für Leichtbau gut. Wo es wirklich hart zu Sache geht, gibt es bessere Rohre. Das Mehrgewicht beträgt lediglich ca. 250 g.

Da das Ufo ST serienmäßig 12 mm Steckachsausfallenden hat, ist die Verwendung einer Rohloff Nabe leider nicht möglich.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Schoschi (24. November 2005)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Wusste nicht daß EastonAlu nur für Leichtbau gedacht ist. Ich hab noch ein Bass aus Easton, bezweifle aber stark daß ich es schaffe das Teil zu schrotten(!)
Ist ganz gut daß sich damit keine Speedhub fahren lässt, so kommt man gar nicht in Versuchung eben mal wieder 700 Euro fürs Radl auszugeben, obwohls nicht ünbedingt nötig ist..........   

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katzenjammer (30. November 2005)

Aus welchem Alu wird denn das UFO DS gefertigt ?
Habe mir nämlich einen easton aufkleber auf die Kettenstreben geklebt.
Würde den dann evtl wieder entfernen


----------



## Falco Mille (1. Dezember 2005)

Bis Mitte 2002 wurden am Ufo noch Easton Rahre verbaut, danach nicht mehr.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Condor (8. Dezember 2005)

Moin,

darf man fragen, wann die nächste Charge UFO STs gefertigt wird?

Gruß
Condor


----------



## Falco Mille (9. Dezember 2005)

Die aktuelle Ufo ST Produktion wird gerade montiert. Die nächste Produktion ist für die KW 6 / 2006 geplant, also Mitte Februar. In dieser Charge sind aber nur noch wenige freie Produktionsplätze.

Grüße; Falco


----------



## Spook (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

erstmal lecker, überlege mir ob ich mir nächstes jahr nicht auch eins zulegen soll.

Aber mal ne vielleicht dumme Frage, aber gibt es irgendwelche unterschiede zwischen der Maxle Steckachse und der Schraubachse???
Also technisch gesehen ist es ja beides 12mm nur das die Maxle halt werkzeuglos zu öffnen ist.

Und dann doch noch mal grundsätzlich warum gibbet das Maxle System nicht schon länger?

mfg

Felix


----------



## Gap______Jumper (10. Dezember 2005)

Das gibt es noch nicht länger, da bis vor kurzem einfach niemand (mit Ausnahme von Marzocchi bei den alten QR20+ Systemen) darauf gekommen ist, einen Schnellspannhebel an eine Steckachse zu basteln!
Technisch sind mir ansonsten mit Ausnahme der Befestigung via Schlüssel oder Hebel keine bekannt, ok und das Material weiß ich grad auch nicht genau aber sonst..!!!

MfG Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spook (11. Dezember 2005)

Gap______Jumper schrieb:
			
		

> Das gibt es noch nicht länger, da bis vor kurzem einfach niemand (mit Ausnahme von Marzocchi bei den alten QR20+ Systemen) darauf gekommen ist, einen Schnellspannhebel an eine Steckachse zu basteln!
> Technisch sind mir ansonsten mit Ausnahme der Befestigung via Schlüssel oder Hebel keine bekannt, ok und das Material weiß ich grad auch nicht genau aber sonst..!!!
> 
> MfG Derk




Na ja das ist mir ja auch klar, finde es nur irgendwie komisch das man nicht vorher auf die Idee gekommen ist das System so zu baun, denn schließlich braucht man so keine schnellspanner. 
Dafür hat man aber vversucht jeden Vierlefanz von hand einstellbar zu machen, jedoch der Radausbau geht nicht ohne Werkzeug.
Aber ist ja auch egal jetzt (ist ja schließlich eh ned zu ändern)

mfg

Felix


----------



## machero (11. Dezember 2005)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Da das Ufo ST serienmäßig 12 mm Steckachsausfallenden hat, ist die Verwendung einer Rohloff Nabe leider nicht möglich.



Welche Überlegung bzw. welche Gründe stecken da denn genau hinter?
Bzw. wieso ist eine Rohloff-Option generell nichtmehr möglich ?   
Find das Ufo ST recht interessant, aber kann mir ehrlich gesagt nichmehr vorstelln mit Kettenschaltung zu fahrn :>


----------



## Falco Mille (12. Dezember 2005)

Das Ufo ST hat ein anderes Grundkonzept, als die anderen Nicolai Modelle. Generell gibt es bei Nicolai immer die Möglichkeit, alle Optionen frei zu wählen. Um dies zu ermöglichen, müssen für für jedes Modell verschiedene Rohrsätze, Drehteile und Frästeile verfügbar sein. Wenn es bei einem Rahmen keine Optionen und Variationen gibt, ist dieser aber wirtschaftlicher zu produzieren und kann daher zu einem güstigeren Preis angeboten werden. Beim Ufo haben wir daher alle Extras, die ansonsten Aufpris kosten, bereits in der Serienversion integriert, z.B. 1.5 Steuerrohr, ISCG Kettenführungsadapter, und 12 mm Steckachsausfaller. Das Ufo ST ist damit das Nicolai Modell, dass am meisten fürs Geld bietet, aber leider mit dem Kompromiss, dass es keine Optionen bei diesem Rahmen gibt.

Grüße; Falco


----------



## machero (12. Dezember 2005)

Verstehe   
Aber wär schon kewl wenn die Option vielleicht noch irgendwann kommt...
von mir aus auch gegen kleinen Aufpreis !?
Ich lass mich einfach mal überraschen


----------



## *Hobbes* (12. Dezember 2005)

Hallo ich fahre das Ufo St nun seit ein paar Wochen und kann nur sagen genial. Absolut ausgewogenes und agiles Handling und mit einem Gewicht von ca. 18,5Kg auch noch im Rahmen (Fahre damit zur Zeit übrigends auch 60Km Freeride Touren)

Hab aber doch mal ne Frage zum Dämpfer:
Fahre den serienmäßig verbauten X-Fusion Vector RPV habe mir hierfür heute eine weichere Feder gegönnt und bemerkt das diese ca. 10mm kürzer als die Straffere ist. Habe mir das ganze daraufhin mal genauer angeschaut und bemerkt (wenn ich nicht falsch liege) das X-Fusion bei einem Dämpferhub von 66mm eine Feder mit genau dem selben Hub einbaut. Das bedeutet aber sobald ich die Feder auch nur nen bisschen vorspanne geht mir erstens Ferderweg flöten und ich laufe Gefahr mir den Dämpfer zu demolieren oder ???


PS. Ausderdem is es ja auch nich gut wenn die Windungen der Feder bei jedem kompletten Einfedern aneinaderschlagen oder ???

 schon mal vielen Dank für die Antwort


----------



## Falco Mille (13. Dezember 2005)

Die Hubangabe, die auf die Feder gedruckt ist, ist kein absolutes Maß. Es beinhaltet auch die Toleranz, die zum Vorspannen der Feder erforderlich ist. Weder die Feder noch der Dämpfer sind gefährdet.

Grüße; Falco


----------

